# Welche Anker bei Schlauchboot?



## Grifit (9. Januar 2008)

#h#h#h#h

  Hallo!!!!Ich habe ne Frage Jungs.Habe forkurzem ein Fishhunter 250 von Sevylor gekauft.Ich angle ausschlieslich am See.Da ist nur wenig strömung,aber trotzdem treibt schnell weg.Meine frage ist welches anker soll ich hollen um das Boot fest zu stellen?Ich habe nach einen Klappanker überlegt mit 3,0 Kg.Was meint ihr?Und wird es halten? oder soll da ein ganz andere anker,mit andere form?Taugen die klappanker überhaupt was?Danke schon mal für ihr bemühen......


----------



## Schl@chter (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Anker bei Schlauchboot?*

Moin
Habe selber an meinem Schlauchboot nen 1,5 kg Klappanker und ich muss sagen das er gut hält .


----------



## Schütti (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Anker bei Schlauchboot?*

Hallo Grifit,

irgendwer sagte mir mal, man rechnet bei einem Schlauchboot ca. 1kg Anker pro Meter Bootlänge #c.

Hab mir dann einen 2,5kg Klappanker für mein 3,00m Schlauchi zugelegt (inkl. 1m Kette zwischen Anker und 30m Seil) und muss
sagen, bei leicht unreinem Grund hält dieser auch wunderbar. Vorallem fährt man ja nicht ungeding bei 5bft raus |bigeyes.

Auf reinem Sandgrund allerdings zeigt dieser bei 3-4bft Schwächen, sodass du deinen Anker mit leichter Drift hinter deinem Boot herziehst.

Da es aber ca. 526 verschiedene Ankertypen gibt, wirst du schon den Richtigen finden :q|uhoh:.

Auf jeden Fall mach die Anschaffung eines Driftsacks Sinn, zumindest zum Meeresangeln.

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## oberlupo (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Anker bei Schlauchboot?*

Hi
Das reine Ankergewicht ist fast uninteressant. Wichtiger ist es das du zwischen Anker und Leine eine Kette benutzt. Damit bewirkst du das der anker fast waagerecht gezogen wird und nicht wie bei ohne Kette nach schräg oben. Die Art des Grundes bestimmt dann die Ausmaße des Ankers. |znaika:

Grüße Oberlupo


----------



## Rosi (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Anker bei Schlauchboot?*

eine kette brauchst du nicht, wenn die seillänge das dreifache der wassertiefe hat. also 5m tiefe, 15m ankerseil. mit einer kette finde ich das handling anstrengend. vor allem, wenn man laufend die stelle wechselt.

das ankergewicht kann nicht hoch genug sein. es ist eine frage des kraftaufwandes. willst du mit 3kg vor anker gehen, kannst du nämlich bei unterströmung gleich einpacken, der anker treibt dann mit. beim pilken fast egal, beim naturköderangeln tödlich.

ab 12kmh windgeschwindigkeit und fast schäumenden wellenkämmen, bleibt nicht mal der7kg anker liegen. (mein boot ist 4m lang)


----------



## Grifit (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Anker bei Schlauchboot?*

Danke Danke Danke Jungs!!!!!!!!
Mit soviel Info habe ich nicht gerechnet.Ich dachte je schwerer Anker desto besser hält er.Lach....
Jetzt zur Sache.Ich werde ausschlieslich auf unseren binnengewässer angeln.Wo die Tiefe bis 10-12 metern ist.Wo strömung meist nur bei wind ist.damit habt ihr es leichter.Welches Anker Jetzt?


----------



## detlefb (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Anker bei Schlauchboot?*

Bei reiner Kette steckt man die dreifache Länge der Wassertiefe aus. 
Bei Leine ist es das fünffache.
Soviel zur Therorie.

In der Praxis reicht ein Kettenvorläufer in Bootslänge und die dreifache Länge der Wassertiefe an Leine.
Das Ankertau sollte natürlich keine schwimmfähige Leine sein 

Bei deinen  Boot von 2,5m reicht so auch ein 3 KG Anker.


----------



## Grifit (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Anker bei Schlauchboot?*

AHA!!!Danke Detlef.Dann habe ich mich doch richtig entschieden für 3kg klappanker.Ich habe noch eine Frage:Anker ist hinten ist klarr,aber damit das boot sich beim drillen nicht hin un her bewegt muss doch auch ein anker?Was kann man da so alles nehmen?Muss da umbedingt ein klappanker oder reicht ein stein oder so? was habt Ihr so alles da?Ich habe überlegt auch so ein klappanker von 1,5-2kg einzusetzen.Was meint ihr?


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Anker bei Schlauchboot?*

Benutze für mein YAM 330F in der Ostsee einen 1 Kg Anker mit 5 m Kette... hält bombig.


Meiner Meinung nach sollte das Ankertau schwimmfähig sein, was bei genügend Kette kein Problem darstellt.
Grund: Einmal haben wir beim Schollenangeln das Ankerseil nicht richtig befestigt und als wir so schön in der Sonne lagen und auf die Bisse warteten hat sich das Seil unbemerkt gelöst. Nur da das Ende an der Oberfläche trieb haben wir es wiedergefunden.


----------



## Forellenhunter (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Anker bei Schlauchboot?*

Gib mal bei Google "Fortress-Anker" ein. Es gibt seit 2 Jahren auch Nachbauten von denen. Sind dann etwas billiger. Ein 1,8kg Anker hebt mein Schlauchi von 4mtr sicher, selbst im Rhein bei 12km/h Strömung.
Grüße
FH


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Anker bei Schlauchboot?*



Grifit schrieb:


> AHA!!!Danke Detlef.Dann habe ich mich doch richtig entschieden für 3kg klappanker.Ich habe noch eine Frage:Anker ist hinten ist klarr,aber damit das boot sich beim drillen nicht hin un her bewegt muss doch auch ein anker?Was kann man da so alles nehmen?Muss da umbedingt ein klappanker oder reicht ein stein oder so? was habt Ihr so alles da?Ich habe überlegt auch so ein klappanker von 1,5-2kg einzusetzen.Was meint ihr?


 

wenn du irgendwo sicher und ohne treibendes Heck ankern willst ... brauchst du 2 Anker ... wobei der hintere dann auch leichter sein kann als der der den Bug gegen den wind oder die Strümung zu halten hat ...

du läßt den buganker runter ... läßt das ganze Ankerseil bis zum Ende raus ... schmeißt den Heckanker runter und ziehst dich dann am vorderen Ankerseil wieder zum vorderen Anker ran ... bis ca halbe Seillänge.... beide Ankerseile sind dann 
stramm und das Boot driftet überhaupt nicht mehr.

die ganze Sache funktioniert natürlich nur bis zu ner eingeschränkten Wassertiefe ... ich schätze mal das es problematisch wird bei größer als 10m |kopfkrat weil die Ankerseile dann bestimt zu kurz sind #c


----------



## jkc (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Anker bei Schlauchboot?*

Hi, stelle mir grade die gleiche Frage. Gedacht für´n 3m Schlauchi auf leicht strömenden Fluss mit kiesigem Grund. Klappanker habe ich zwar da, würde ich aber gerne zum Wohle des Schlauchis vermeiden. 
Gibt es da irgendwas, was möglichst "beschädigungsarm" ist und im besten Fall noch gut für Kies geeignet ist?.

Momentan wäre mein Favorit wohl eine Hantelscheibe als Gewichtsanker, aber höher als 10 / 15 kg würde ich nicht gehen wollen. Kein Plan, ob das halbwegs ausreicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## carpforce1 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Anker bei Schlauchboot?*

Hallo JKC,

ich habe auf meinem 330 Schlauchi einen 4 kg Klappanker und 3 m Kette. Dieser hält das Boot gut am Platz.

Versuche mit einer 7,5 kg VA-Scheibe im Durchmesser 250 mm haben nicht so gut geklappt. Ich bin immerwieder etwas abgedriftet.
Im See habe ich keine Probleme mit der Scheibe auch bei stärkerem Wind nicht.

Vielleicht wäre eine Pflugscharanker mit Kette oder Seil mit Bleiseele eine Option für dich.

Grüße
Carpforce

PS.: Der Flussgrund ist bei uns eher feiner Sedement.


----------



## k1ng (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Anker bei Schlauchboot?*

M - Anker verzinkt 2,5kg oder 5kg - Kostet ca 10 Euro


----------



## ulf (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Anker bei Schlauchboot?*

Hallo

Schau mal hier http://www.ultra-sidra.com/doc/segeln-magazin-11-anker-im-test.pdf 
Da gibt's allerlei Infos zu diversen Ankern und für welche Untergründe die was taugen. Und selbstverständlich sind ein paar Meter Kette vor dem Anker wesentlich sinnvoller als elendig schwere Anker.

Gruß Ulf


----------

